# Visitors Visa and volunteering



## flimmery (Jan 4, 2010)

My partner (Canadian, living in BC) and I have decided that I'll join him in BC on a visitors visa - we plan to be married within 6 months of my arrival in BC.

I'm looking forward to this however am concerned about not working and wondered whether I might volunteer.

As I'll not be earning any money nor 'taking a job from a Canadian" would this violate the terms and conditions of my visitors visa?

I would love to hear any thoughts, comments, ideas .. anything on this.

Regards

Flim


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

flimmery said:


> My partner (Canadian, living in BC) and I have decided that I'll join him in BC on a visitors visa - we plan to be married within 6 months of my arrival in BC.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this however am concerned about not working and wondered whether I might volunteer.
> 
> ...


I can think of no reason why you cannot volunteer. There are some situations where they may require some more permanent status but I;m sure there are many who do not and would be pleased to accept your offer(s).


----------

